# Paint stripping help needed



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I aquired this car for$1.The person I bought it from told me it was a long process to remove the black paint off the car thus far.He also stated the car was totally spray painted black.How can I remove the rest of the black paint without removing the original afx art?I did buy the car with the intention of just mounting as is.Suggestions?


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi I use this purple degreasser I'm at work forgot the name but it does a good job I'm not sure it may remove the tampos , funny story had 2 t jet camaros that were painted over an that stuff only removed the crappy paint but it left the silver on the handles and stuff


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I use simple green but it will also take off the original paint as will purple degreaser and other stripping methods. I'd try soaking in water and user your fingernail and see if that works. If you can tape off the original paint to prevent problems you can try Novus #2 to polish off the black (very time consuming).


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I would use a dental pic and a fine touch . . . I think most chemical strippers will take it all off and get it back to the plastic. At that point, it becomes the starting point for a Richard Petty Magnum custom.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I wouldnt worry about it at this point. Appears that the original artwork is pretty toasted around the edges anyway. Have your way with it and enjoy!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bill Hall said:


> I wouldnt worry about it at this point. Appears that the original artwork is pretty toasted around the edges anyway. Have your way with it and enjoy!


I agree, the original white paint is already very worn. I would just strip it and start over. 

I have heard that 91% alcohol on a Q-tip can remove the paint with some effort, but I have never tried it to verify this information.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I recently acquired several bodies ( Aurora Tjet) that had been " slathered" in enamel paint. I was unable to remove the glass from one body so I tried using Mineral spirits for soaking. It worked really well and didn't craze the glass. It also left all original stripes etc untouched. so I would recommend this for future stripping situations.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

This pic a little better.Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

try brake cleaner


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

DO NOT USE RUBBING ALCOHOL ON AN AFX BODY!!!! I thought it would be okay since I use it on everything else, but I took the paint off of a RWB Camaro body and I damn near died. It was one of my absolute favorite AFX cars. When I saw the paint on the q tip and not on the car I was horrified.

OLD BLUE


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

old blue said:


> DO NOT USE RUBBING ALCOHOL ON AN AFX BODY!!!! I thought it would be okay since I use it on everything else, but I took the paint off of a RWB Camaro body and I damn near died. It was one of my absolute favorite AFX cars. When I saw the paint on the q tip and not on the car I was horrified.
> 
> OLD BLUE


So it does work.

Copperhead71 wants to remove the paint, just not the original paint. It may be worth a try. 

Anyway, good luck with whatever you try Copperhead71.


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

*Stripping Paint*

I was going to try the **** & span method to strip this RotaFast Mustang, but didn't have any. My wife suggested dish washing powder. We had Finish brand powder, so I decided to give it a try.
Picture #1 is before.
Picture #2 is after 3 days of soaking, and a little help with a tooth brush.
Picture #3 is after another 3 days of soaking in a fresh batch, and some more toothbrush action.
I used a heaping table spoon of powder in hot water in a large Cool Whip container. The powder didn't desolve all the way, but it didn't hurt anything.
It came out pretty good. The Mustang was originally painted orange at the factory with the white detail. 
The finish dulled just a little bit, but all the green paint came off.
I'll have to try it on some plastic colored cars later.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Keep taking as many pics as possible. Try to keep some of the original paint intact to use as a guide and just either make decals or paint it back to a fresh looking car.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

When all else fails...


alpink said:


> try brake cleaner


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

NOT Brake fluid


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guys....the paint is too thick!I'll have to race it as is:freak:anyone in this thread have A front grill for it! I never asked anyone for a grill for this car I got a few months back.:thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I can only afford to pay for the grill in tjet type stuff! The two t jets need brushes jl white light chassis mint.Everything in pic for a magnum grill.


----------

